# Hi from New Jersey!



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey there! I've been lurking for about a week now and finally took the plunge to join your forum! I've been a member of a backyard chicken forum for several years now and I'm always afraid to venture out and join new ones! Looks like you guys are friendly enough though!

Anyways, I currently have four horses. Sonny is an old 25-27 year old palomino gelding who we still use for light trail rides. Stetson is a 7 or 8 year old mexican ranch horse who my dad uses. We've had him for about three years now and have had some issues with him, but he's improving with all the training my dad and I have put into him. Cheyenne is a two year old paint horse we bought in March. She's a fiesty little thing, but we are working on her ground manners and hoping to start in the round pen soon. I'm not quite sure if she'll get big enough for me to ride, but if she does, she'll be trained as a western trail horse. Sedona is a five year old roan QH mare who was given to us about a month ago. She's quickly becoming my new training project and I am looking forward to learning more training techniques!

Anyways, I've been riding since I was about 7. I competed in various 4-H shows for years with my first mare. Our favorite class was barrels ;-) After she was put down about three years ago, I have really slacked in my riding. This summer I'm hoping to build up my balance and perhaps compete in a local show doing halter with one of my horses. My favorite past time is trail riding and I'm always looking for local people to go trail riding with.

Here are a few pictures of my guys:

















Cheyenne (Her back legs look really funky in this picture. It was just the way she was standing)









Stetson (Note: the saddle sores were from his ranch days!)









I don't seem to have any nice pics of Sonny's full body uploaded. He's always been a difficult keeper, so he always looks raggedy and thin in pictures until he sheds out his winter coat. Of course, most of my pics of him are from the winter! He may not be the best looking horse, but he's been a great horse personality wise!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful horses and welcome to the forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Aww, cute horses!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Beautiful horses  

Have fun posting


----------

